# Noel Feather: Where is he now?



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

:embara: I'm almost hate to ask this, but I'm curious about where Noel is and what he's doing now?

I have always been a big fan of "old school" bowhunting videos (I hate most of the high fence infomercials with a passion!!!), and his are still some of my favorites. I remember when he got busted for doing what he did back in the day and understand why he quit making videos. However, it seems like he fell off the face of the planet and hasn't been heard from in almost 20 years. Does anyone around here happen to still talk to him?


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

I bought his signature bow when it came out in 92 by Alpine. He was busted by a game warden that lives in my home town. I sure hated to hear that he had got caught doing what he did. I would also like to know where he is now. I never have held anything against him people make mistakes.


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

I have thought about hime from time to time also. First met him back in the early 80's and he had a full body mount of a buck that was CRAZY big....didn't he reside around Sterling, Illinois ?


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

what did he do?


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

Something like, shooting a deer in Mo. and crossing state line and tried to tag it as an Il. buck (I think)....anyway, some sort of game violations (might have been a penned deer also)


----------



## Gatorjaw (Sep 25, 2005)

I loved his videos and we kept them going at our shop in the late 80's early 90's. One of my favorite kills was a big buck he shot straight down in the snow. Buck just kind of stood there wondering what that thud was. Blood was pouring on the snow and the ol' boy never knew what hit him. Good memories for sure. 

I think Noel got caught crossing state lines w/ a deer from another state but I'm not sure. Ain't heard from him since. For the record,,, The Old School videos from the late 80's and early 90's when bowhunting was exploding and we were all still figuring bowhunting out,, was the best videos EVER.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Gatorjaw said:


> I loved his videos and we kept them going at our shop in the late 80's early 90's. One of my favorite kills was a big buck he shot straight down in the snow. Buck just kind of stood there wondering what that thud was. Blood was pouring on the snow and the ol' boy never knew what hit him. Good memories for sure.
> 
> I think Noel got caught crossing state lines w/ a deer from another state but I'm not sure. Ain't heard from him since. For the record,,, The Old School videos from the late 80's and early 90's when bowhunting was exploding and we were all still figuring bowhunting out,, was the best videos EVER.


too bad they dont show them on the hunting channels anymore


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

staggyd said:


> I have thought about hime from time to time also. First met him back in the early 80's and he had a full body mount of a buck that was CRAZY big....didn't he reside around Sterling, Illinois ?


I have heard he lives in Illinois, but I couldn't tell you what county. The word from the grapevine is that he finally got his hunting privileges back a few years ago and that he bought his own place to hunt. I read online of a few recent encounters with him by other hunters who all claimed he was super friendly and eager to talk about bowhunting.

I was pretty floored by the incident when I first heard about it. In those days, I was in junior high and just getting into bowhunting. Back then the number of people chasing whitetails with a bow was a fraction of what it is today, and he always felt like a "founding father" of the sport to me. He sure let a lot of people down.


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

cujrh10 said:


> too bad they dont show them on the hunting channels anymore


Speaking of that, does anyone know a good place to find the classics on dvd? My old VHS tapes have had it.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Noel lives in Carroll County Illinois-about 13 miles from where I grew up. He still goes to the same Archery shop my brother goes to in a very small town-The Archery Den in Coleta Illinois to be exact. Nice enough guy, pretty humble. Still a bowhunting machine and has forgotten more about killing huge whitetails than most will learn in a lifetime.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Good for him. Everyone deserves a second chance. Liked his videos too.


----------



## KYchessie (Aug 23, 2006)

Gatorjaw said:


> The Old School videos from the late 80's and early 90's when bowhunting was exploding and we were all still figuring bowhunting out,


Define we and all?

Bowhunting has been big around these parts for a lot longer than the late 80's.

I'm pretty sure the Native Americans had bowhunting figured out long before that.


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

I'm thinking he meant modern bowhunting. Noel brought a lot of techniques to the mainstream that were unheard of back then .he got in trouble because he shot a high fence deer and the place didn't have their permits or whatever in order ,so he tryed to cover his butt and tag the deer at home.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

vabownut said:


> I'm thinking he meant modern bowhunting. Noel brought a lot of techniques to the mainstream that were unheard of back then .he got in trouble because he shot a high fence deer and the place didn't have their permits or whatever in order ,so he tryed to cover his butt and tag the deer at home.


WOW! Somebody actually knows what REALLY happened. :thumbs_up

Well, you are close anyhow.........Noel is a good man, and a big buck killing machine.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I grew up knowing Noel, in fact, I set up his 1st meeting with an Archery Co. to be put on their Bowhunting staff. back when I was in the Archery Business (mid 60s till 80s). he was & probably still is a good guy to talk with. he made mistakes but had little to do with locals as many knew of "other" incidents. The local club back then used to do an annual trip to Norhtern Ws. for a week back in the late 50s, 60s & I was at a couple of those. Unfrotunatly, he seemed to get caught up in the celeb thing. The investigation took on a little more than the Game Warden who broke the case & several other things came about. He had at least 1 full mounted animal confiscated & some other Whitetail stuff. I competed against him & he was one heck of a shot. I was a freind of his at one time but things happen in life to change situations. he was a great shooter, good all around fella & I felt sorry for what he went through but justice was done.
I've included an old article that was done in the 80s locally about him & I & the different directiions we took & achieved in Archery & Bowhunting. Not sure it will even show. I also know Larry (Owner of the Archery Den) though I live away from that area now. I was (back then) a Rep. in the Illinois Archery Assn. several years (Bowhunting & target), Archery shop/Lanes owner nearly 20 years, every office held in local Club many times & traveled all over Ill., Ia & Ws. touny shooting. i'll be 69 in a few short weeks & still bowhunting (Noel is at least 4 years older than I). 2010 starts my 54th year of Bowhunting & just took an Antelope in Wy. in Aug. on DIY hunt (story to be in an upcoming issue of National Bowhunter Magazine). Chasing big Ia. Whitetails right now with little success. I have been on a Bowhunting journy & personally, I know lots about many Bowhunting idols that I will take to my grave...


----------



## ohiostate (Mar 28, 2009)

the february 1995 issue of bowhunting world talk's about NOEL FEATHER and DON LEWIS .. noel killed two deer's over the limit in dec 91 and jan 92 in texas.. he also admitted to shooting three deer in missouri. with out permits and transporting them illegally to his illinois home... don lewis was convicted of poaching elk in yellow stone. he was arrested in utah with illegally taken mule deer .... WORM WORM


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

The Texas deer did not come into play in his final arrest & convictions as they were past the statute of limitations according to local news (they definatly carried this as it was BIG NEWS about a kinda local small town hunting celeb.
Several "other" species came into play. The confiscated ones were animals that tags & registration tags could not be confirmed. One was a fully mounted Mountain Goat. Unfortunatly, many rumors fly but being a local at that time, you see, read many more facts. It was not good for Noel or hunting but as I said, justice was done.


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Big Country said:


> WOW! Somebody actually knows what REALLY happened. :thumbs_up
> 
> Well, you are close anyhow.........Noel is a good man, and a big buck killing machine.


So what really happened? I have heard so many different stories that I'm not quite sure myself?


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> I grew up knowing Noel, in fact, I set up his 1st meeting with an Archery Co. to be put on their Bowhunting staff. back when I was in the Archery Business (mid 60s till 80s). he was & probably still is a good guy to talk with. he made mistakes but had little to do with locals as many knew of "other" incidents. The local club back then used to do an annual trip to Norhtern Ws. for a week back in the late 50s, 60s & I was at a couple of those. Unfrotunatly, he seemed to get caught up in the celeb thing. The investigation took on a little more than the Game Warden who broke the case & several other things came about. He had at least 1 full mounted animal confiscated & some other Whitetail stuff. I competed against him & he was one heck of a shot. I was a freind of his at one time but things happen in life to change situations. he was a great shooter, good all around fella & I felt sorry for what he went through but justice was done.
> I've included an old article that was done in the 80s locally about him & I & the different directiions we took & achieved in Archery & Bowhunting. Not sure it will even show. I also know Larry (Owner of the Archery Den) though I live away from that area now. I was (back then) a Rep. in the Illinois Archery Assn. several years (Bowhunting & target), Archery shop/Lanes owner nearly 20 years, every office held in local Club many times & traveled all over Ill., Ia & Ws. touny shooting. i'll be 69 in a few short weeks & still bowhunting (Noel is at least 4 years older than I). 2010 starts my 54th year of Bowhunting & just took an Antelope in Wy. in Aug. on DIY hunt (story to be in an upcoming issue of National Bowhunter Magazine). Chasing big Ia. Whitetails right now with little success. I have been on a Bowhunting journy & personally, I know lots about many Bowhunting idols that I will take to my grave...



Wow! Thanks for taking the time to share the article. I figured someone on here would actually know the guy.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Wasn't Noel buddies with Dan Fitzgerald?


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, they used to make videos together. In my opinion, Dan was way cooler back then. Him and his son drive me crazy now!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M4YMZxGmk8&feature=related


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

BuckWyld said:


> Noel lives in Carroll County Illinois-about 13 miles from where I grew up. He still goes to the same Archery shop my brother goes to in a very small town-The Archery Den in Coleta Illinois to be exact. Nice enough guy, pretty humble. Still a bowhunting machine and has forgotten more about killing huge whitetails than most will learn in a lifetime.


dude seriously i live less than 10mins from the archery den thats insane i live in morrison il in whiteside county.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Boy, I wouldn't put Noel in the Don Lewis category at all. I didn't know him personally but have talked to him and that guy was one heck of a hunter. Don Lewis is just a poacher- shooting stuff with a rifle and claiming a bowkill.

Noel must have got caught up in the "Trophy hunting" thing because the deal I remember that really sunk him was buying a big buck from a breeder- high fence operation- and transporting across state lines to shoot in another state, trying to get the record or something.

I may have it slightly wrong since it was many years ago.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Noel lived outside Morrison a few years back. I think he's right next to Lake Carroll residential area with TONs of deer. Imagine that...he & Fitzgerald kinda teamed up together for awhile on the videos when they 1st started. Dan has always been a little "different". (Only my opinion).
I have several other articles-just have no idea where they might be...Noel & I used to do exibituions way back when in the local area for different events (70s). You have to understand-I was in the business & active in all kinds of Archery/Bowhunting & he was well known for his Bowhunting so being a small town, we knew each other well. As a person, Noel is an all around good guy. 
Photo is the local club on their annual week long Bowhunt at Thraps in Vilas County Ws. near Woodruff. Noel is in the center next to lady (Marilyn) with a Buck. I think this was in 1958 or 59.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Hoyt Bowhunter said:


> dude seriously i live less than 10mins from the archery den thats insane i live in morrison il in whiteside county.


HA! It's a small world-I grew up in Milledgeville.


----------



## fishinboats (Oct 22, 2008)

I was lucky enought to meet Noel last year, he bought a boat from me and spent a couple of days at my place. He is literally one of the nicest people I have ever met in my life, and a true pleasure to be around. When he first called about the boat, I instantly knew who he was, and honestly wasn't sure what to expect. After getting to know him, I feel lucky to have met the man.


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

BuckWyld said:


> HA! It's a small world-I grew up in Milledgeville.


rly i lived in chadwick for about 12yrs of my life been in morrison 7 or years now im 19.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I remember what he did, shot a buck in one state, and tried to tag it in another state....Noel Feathers is Just another poacher that got caught.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Yeah I remember what he did, shot a buck in one state, and tried to tag it in another state....Noel Feathers is Just another poacher that got caught.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Not quite....the deer in question was a legally killed HF Texas deer. There is a lot more to the story that is personal in nature. Noel screwed up by panicking and using a tag from another state on the deer, when the deer did not need a tag in the first place.

The only difference between magazine articles and the internet is that the internet spreads BS faster.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> I grew up knowing Noel, in fact, I set up his 1st meeting with an Archery Co. to be put on their Bowhunting staff. back when I was in the Archery Business (mid 60s till 80s). he was & probably still is a good guy to talk with. he made mistakes but had little to do with locals as many knew of "other" incidents. The local club back then used to do an annual trip to Norhtern Ws. for a week back in the late 50s, 60s & I was at a couple of those. Unfrotunatly, he seemed to get caught up in the celeb thing. The investigation took on a little more than the Game Warden who broke the case & several other things came about. He had at least 1 full mounted animal confiscated & some other Whitetail stuff. I competed against him & he was one heck of a shot. I was a freind of his at one time but things happen in life to change situations. he was a great shooter, good all around fella & I felt sorry for what he went through but justice was done.
> I've included an old article that was done in the 80s locally about him & I & the different directiions we took & achieved in Archery & Bowhunting. Not sure it will even show. I also know Larry (Owner of the Archery Den) though I live away from that area now. I was (back then) a Rep. in the Illinois Archery Assn. several years (Bowhunting & target), Archery shop/Lanes owner nearly 20 years, every office held in local Club many times & traveled all over Ill., Ia & Ws. touny shooting. i'll be 69 in a few short weeks & still bowhunting (Noel is at least 4 years older than I). 2010 starts my 54th year of Bowhunting & just took an Antelope in Wy. in Aug. on DIY hunt (story to be in an upcoming issue of National Bowhunter Magazine). Chasing big Ia. Whitetails right now with little success. I have been on a Bowhunting journy & personally, I know lots about many Bowhunting idols that I will take to my grave...



Thanks for the article & the story :thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Big Country said:


> The only difference between magazine articles and the internet is that the internet spreads BS faster.



Boy isn't that the truth, lol. :secret:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree-thats why I put the articles in from the local paper so you know mine isn't BS....Like someone said, there is a WHOLE LOT but it's done & over with. He made a mistake & justice was done. I knew him well. We all have to account for our actions some day to a higher place.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

Gatorjaw said:


> I loved his videos and we kept them going at our shop in the late 80's early 90's. *One of my favorite kills was a big buck he shot straight down in the snow. Buck just kind of stood there wondering what that thud was. Blood was pouring on the snow and the ol' boy never knew what hit him. *Good memories for sure.
> 
> I think Noel got caught crossing state lines w/ a deer from another state but I'm not sure. Ain't heard from him since. For the record,,, The Old School videos from the late 80's and early 90's when bowhunting was exploding and we were all still figuring bowhunting out,, was the best videos EVER.


The video was Bitter Cold bucks...I also really like that video...back then Noel and Dan were the real deal.


----------



## Mathewsdtx28 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Noel feather the godfather*

Noel was the best there was way back when... I will be going to niels next year for. 7 day bow hunt..I am stoked and can't wait to meet the legend... My cousint is a car salesman and sold a car to a great friend of noels.. Noel gave my cuz a call and invited him and 3 friends to
hunt his farm... Regardless what people think he wasthe best and deserves another chance I just hope he can teach me a little about rattling them big Illinois bucks within bow range


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Noel was a good man and I was fortunate enough to help him out for the better part of a day at the 1st Illinois Deer Classic when it was at the Decatur Holiday Inn (if any of ya here can remember the teenager that was helping Noel, his Wife and his Dad sell grunt calls, rattlin' horns and videos). He was the only man to rattle in and kill 3 B&C Buck at the time and taught me more about calling to Whitetails than I have ever learned since! The man just flat out KNOWS big Bucks! It was unfortunate what happened to him.... but he screwed up.... big time. The way I understood it is that he just got his hunting rights back a couple seasons ago ?!?


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

I would like to meet him and talk to him for a while. I always have been a big fan of his. Like I said earlier I bought his signature bow and everything.


----------



## Quacker-Wacker (Aug 9, 2009)

John316 said:


> The video was Bitter Cold bucks...I also really like that video...back then Noel and Dan were the real deal.


Great video! Also Passin Through! Noel, Dan and don't forget Bob Folkrod!!! Seem like I grew up with these guy's.


----------



## Dotzero (Dec 8, 2003)

I just looked in the 'archives' and low and behold I've got a copy of "Bitter Cold Bucks"!!! Guess I'll be taking a peek at that again when I get time.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not as old as some so when he was in his prime I was still in diapers but I would love to meet a legend no matter the circumstance's. If I ever got the chance to shoot the breeze with him I wouldn't pass it up.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

John316 said:


> The video was Bitter Cold bucks...I also really like that video...back then Noel and Dan were the real deal.


wasnt that the video of him and fitzgerald shooting drugged deer?those huge bucks come sleep walking through the woods and get shot from a flag pole tree 10 feet off the ground.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Yeah I remember what he did, shot a buck in one state, and tried to tag it in another state....Noel Feathers is Just another poacher that got caught.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


He's not as perfect as us ATers....right? Mel


----------



## Mathewsdtx28 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Noel*

Regardless what you haters think the hunting industry would not be what it is today without guys like Noel.. He was the best in his time and is a great legend That we all should respect...


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I grew up watching Noel Feather he is human like us all and made a mistake like us all. He is a legend, I remember watching bitter cold bucks and growing up with Dan fitzgerald and down for the count.


----------



## clintonduffy3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Mathewsdtx28 said:


> Regardless what you haters think the hunting industry would not be what it is today without guys like Noel.. He was the best in his time and is a great legend That we all should respect...


Some of us would rather the hunting industry not be what it is today--namely, absurd.


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

clintonduffy3 said:


> Some of us would rather the hunting industry not be what it is today--namely, absurd.


I definitely agree with you about the hunting industry today. It is beyond absurd, and in my opinion, detrimental to the future of the sport. Noel's videos (and others from his era), however, are different. They almost feel more "pure" for the lack of a better word. In his earlier ones, he mostly shot deer that most of us put down - average sized. None of the "horn porn" you see today.


----------



## huntinfool69 (Nov 13, 2010)

I live in Erie Illinois and have been a dealer sponsored shooter for The Archery Den in Coleta Illinois and see Noel at least twice a year. Hes a great guy even though there were a few nicks in his past. LOL He was talking a few years back of another video but Ive not heard about it since. He lives in Carrol county Illinois, still hunts and shoots Mathews now. As far as him letting us all down on the tagged deer he got busted for, hes still a great hunter and legend. How many of us got videos out there? He just got caught! LOL That man has many huge whitetails under his belt, legally taken with equipment we would think, how did you shoot this bow?


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

me.hunter said:


> He's not as perfect as us ATers....right? Mel


At least not me, I've never poached, just saying the way it is....right?? Frank.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Mathewsdtx28 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hunt with Noel*

It is booked we leave November 12 2011 for a 4 day bow hunt and a3 day gun hunt with Noel..


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Gatorjaw said:


> The Old School videos from the late 80's and early 90's when bowhunting was exploding and we were all still figuring bowhunting out,, was the best videos EVER.


Amen- those old Noel Feather vids- Ben Lee (with all the black face paint!), original Drury stuff(back when they actually used to film bowhunting like it really is) Quest Vids with Wade Nolan and those other guys. Good Stuff.


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

JeffB said:


> Amen- those old Noel Feather vids- Ben Lee (with all the black face paint!), original Drury stuff(back when they actually used to film bowhunting like it really is) Quest Vids with Wade Nolan and those other guys. Good Stuff.


 I've got almost all the Quest videos (Kirschner is the man!) the only one I am missing is *"Buck Plot".*

Bob Kirschner also made videos under his *own production label*, and worked with another group called* Backroads Encounters* all of which are awesome, awesome movies from the best time in the hunting film industries history.

I have a few of Noel Feather's videos and would like to have more. Some where real good and some were pretty good. 

I have a good collection of *Alan Altizer *videos (Awesome!) These took a long time to find and collect.

I have almost all the Dan Fitzgerald Videos (except for the new crappy videos with Guy  ) I am still looking for a copy of " Grandslamming Small Game and Predators" If anyone has this one let me know.  


Keep'em Sharp......


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Two Bear (Feb 24, 2010)

I knew Noel when I was growing up, he worked at the Steel mill in Sterling, IL with my uncle. I was invited to his house and he gave me a autographed book called "Battling Bucks". I was just getting into bowhunting and he always took the time to return my calls and spend time talking on the phone with me. If I am not mistaken he was actually caught up in a federal raid on a game farm in Missouri. He shot a pen raised deer and in his panic put an Illinois tag on it when agents came to his house in Illinois. I remember long before it was popular that Noel spoke a lot about scent control, and rattling up bucks. He was also one of the first ones to target specific bucks as opposed to hot areas. From my personal experiences Noel Feather was very sincere and generous. He really like the fact that a 15 year old kid was getting into bowhunting. I would also run into at a place called Riglers in Sterling. Anybody know if that place is still around? I have also been to the Archery Den, man that place is a tiny shop located in Larrys house. There used to be a 3D range with a giant metal pig and a little hole in the vitals. I bent a few arrows shooting at that thing, LOL. Anyway, I know Noel felt the pressure of being in the spotlight. I wish things would have been different, but I also know he treated me with respect and dignity and offered a lot of advice.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Never forget the first time I saw him rattle in a buck on video. I couldnt believe it. He was fun to watch and very informative. 

I believe one of the violations was on a film with he and Jim. Anyway Noel is one of the reasons I took up bowhunting.


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

Noel and a few of his Bucks at Anderson Archery back in the mid 80's.


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

Double Post.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

ahunter55 said:


> Noel lived outside Morrison a few years back. I think he's right next to Lake Carroll residential area with TONs of deer. Imagine that...he & Fitzgerald kinda teamed up together for awhile on the videos when they 1st started. Dan has always been a little "different". (Only my opinion).
> I have several other articles-just have no idea where they might be...Noel & I used to do exibituions way back when in the local area for different events (70s). You have to understand-I was in the business & active in all kinds of Archery/Bowhunting & he was well known for his Bowhunting so being a small town, we knew each other well. As a person, Noel is an all around good guy.
> Photo is the local club on their annual week long Bowhunt at Thraps in Vilas County Ws. near Woodruff. Noel is in the center next to lady (Marilyn) with a Buck. I think this was in 1958 or 59.


50+ years ago with traditonal equipment. I love those older pictures.. :thumbs_up


----------



## PSE2 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have mention Noel on other forums the bashing I took was unreal. This is the only forum that gets it. Everybody makes mistakes but he deserves a second chance.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

he's had plenty. Let it go. he's a fine person but he did wrong & did it intentionally. i've known him for many years.. time to put it to rest...


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Gatorjaw said:


> I loved his videos and we kept them going at our shop in the late 80's early 90's. One of my favorite kills was a big buck he shot straight down in the snow. Buck just kind of stood there wondering what that thud was. Blood was pouring on the snow and the ol' boy never knew what hit him. Good memories for sure.
> 
> I think Noel got caught crossing state lines w/ a deer from another state but I'm not sure. Ain't heard from him since. For the record,,, The Old School videos from the late 80's and early 90's when bowhunting was exploding and we were all still figuring bowhunting out,, was the best videos EVER.


Man i remember that he was in alberta that thing was huge atleast 300+ pounds and a huge rack i too was a fan of his still got his signature pair of rattling horns


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

RightWing said:


> I've got almost all the Quest videos (Kirschner is the man!) the only one I am missing is *"Buck Plot".*
> 
> Bob Kirschner also made videos under his *own production label*, and worked with another group called* Backroads Encounters* all of which are awesome, awesome movies from the best time in the hunting film industries history.
> 
> ...


bob is a class act. i stopped by his booth at the pa bowhunters festival to bs for a min about scents. i bought one, he put 3 more different ones in the bag with it and told me good luck.


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

The year after Noel was busted he came to the Whitetail Deer and Hunting Expo in Birmingham, AL. Most people were dodging his booth and he looked as if his dog had ran away from home. He was one of the speakers at the seminar and he had several questions regarding his then current legal trouble. I remember that he stated something about agents coming to his house and he couldn't produce a receipt or anything to prove that a particular deer he killed was a high-fence animal. That was the last year he attended.

Bitter Cold Bucks, yes he shoots a big deer and it stands there for something like 7 seconds and falls over. I remember when the video came out, me and my buddy thought that it was awesome! We thought that this buck was so mesmerized with Noel's rattling and grunting that he didnt realize that he was shot. Looking back I guess it looks like any other high-fence kill (tame deer just don't react like wild animals).

I don't know Noel personally, never shot the bows he shot and wouldn't give a dime for the Bracklyn Archery bow scope he always pushed. However I did like his videos (there wasn't much to choose from at the time). I think Noel, in an effort to earn the almighty dollar, rolled the dice and knew that he was taking a chance and was well aware of how it would possibly severely impact his 
future if he got caught, took the chance thinking that he would never get caught. He got caught and the rest is history.

I'm sure that he is a great guy and is and accomplished hunter. He's just human and made some bad choices.

Ala Archer


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

IMO - He was a good hunter but he got lazy for the search of the all mighty dollar and to boost his ego.

I do recall the one video that he was supposed to ratlle in the buck he killed. It came in looking behind it. I thought to myseklf "that is a driven deer, not a called one". Called deer come in looking every which way, but not behind itself.


----------



## PSE2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Great info thanks a bunch.


----------



## rudy (Nov 26, 2004)

I have some books written by Noel If anybody has any interest.


----------



## fishtailin (May 10, 2011)

*noel feathering*

I seen a picture of noel feather with a huge wi buck hanging in a bar next to a petting zoo in Waupaca wi. Does anyone know if he shot that deer inside the petting zoo. Ibelieve he did back in the day I used to watch his and dans videos and the buck looks familiar I.moved to Waupaca wi and found that picture of him in the bar and the deer thepetring zoo breeds are higw


----------



## PSE2 (Apr 24, 2011)

rudy said:


> I have some books written by Noel If anybody has any interest.


Which ones?


----------



## Elkwithastick (Jul 9, 2012)

*Noel Feather*



livinn59801 said:


> :embara: I'm almost hate to ask this, but I'm curious about where Noel is and what he's doing now?
> 
> I have always been a big fan of "old school" bowhunting videos (I hate most of the high fence infomercials with a passion!!!), and his are still some of my favorites. I remember when he got busted for doing what he did back in the day and understand why he quit making videos. However, it seems like he fell off the face of the planet and hasn't been heard from in almost 20 years. Does anyone around here happen to still talk to him?


 I've known Noel for years. From when he lived out on the blacktop off Freeport Rd just South of Sterling. I was taken to his house when I was 20, I'm now 38. He was buddies with Dick Loftus, a little known mad man in these parts. Dick shot for Darton at the time. Noel did have the hick up down near the IL , MO border around that time. He did shoot a pen raised monster , only to tag it with his IL tag, the deer was shot in MO. The film looked like IL and there was no sign of a fence.. The video is out there. After it happened allot of sponsors dumped him. But , Noel did get involved with Mathews via Fitzgerald. Matt McPhersen has supplied him with bows as far as I knew a few years back. Noel is getting older. He's in his 70's now, and still loves to hunt. Most folks didn't know that he worked at the steel mill in Sterling for 30 years , most of which he filmed. Noel is buds with Art Hines, another legend. Look him up in the books. 
Noel is just a guy who had a brief moment of greed. Remember those guys are pushed by the sponsors to kill monsters at all costs. Take Ralph and Vikki , they live a mile from us too. They are terrible , driving around running deer. They are from Chicago! Seriously, at least Noel was a good ole ******* like us! 

He still ges to the archery den in Coleta. Larry Betz is the owner , best prices on Mathews period! I think Noel is content just to enjoy what's left. He still wears that dam hat too.


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Elkwithastick said:


> I've known Noel for years. From when he lived out on the blacktop off Freeport Rd just South of Sterling. I was taken to his house when I was 20, I'm now 38. He was buddies with Dick Loftus, a little known mad man in these parts. Dick shot for Darton at the time. Noel did have the hick up down near the IL , MO border around that time. He did shoot a pen raised monster , only to tag it with his IL tag, the deer was shot in MO. The film looked like IL and there was no sign of a fence.. The video is out there. After it happened allot of sponsors dumped him. But , Noel did get involved with Mathews via Fitzgerald. Matt McPhersen has supplied him with bows as far as I knew a few years back. Noel is getting older. He's in his 70's now, and still loves to hunt. Most folks didn't know that he worked at the steel mill in Sterling for 30 years , most of which he filmed. Noel is buds with Art Hines, another legend. Look him up in the books.
> Noel is just a guy who had a brief moment of greed. Remember those guys are pushed by the sponsors to kill monsters at all costs. Take Ralph and Vikki , they live a mile from us too. They are terrible , driving around running deer. They are from Chicago! Seriously, at least Noel was a good ole ******* like us!
> 
> He still ges to the archery den in Coleta. Larry Betz is the owner , best prices on Mathews period! I think Noel is content just to enjoy what's left. He still wears that dam hat too.


Thanks for the story! It's not everyday I log on to here and find a thread I started 1.5 years ago back at the top


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

My buddy killed this Illinois giant from Noel's stand. My buddy told me he's a stand up guy and very humble.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

John316 said:


> The video was Bitter Cold bucks...I also really like that video...back then Noel and Dan were the real deal.


Have never saw it but found it on Youtube:






One thing I like iiiiiiiiiisssssssssss:

No BBD, Booyah, Played him some String Music, Smoked Him, etc., etc............

OR

"If it wasn't for my Mathews, PSE, Bowtech, Elite, Bear, Athens, Hoyt, Scentlock, Dead Down Wind, Fatal Attraction, Mossy Oak, Realtree, Muddy Outdoors, Lone Wolf, Summit, Ol' Man, Ameristep, Under Armour, Deer Dander, Tinks 69, Primos, Wildgame Innovations, Moultrie, Reconyx, Bushnell, (and insert whatever else you're being paid to use) I would've never been able to take this deer".


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

It takes more than greed to make a so called "stand up guy" break the law, and believe he'll get away with it. He's still a poacher to me.


----------



## GunnerNYS (Sep 7, 2011)

Mathewsdtx28 said:


> Regardless what you haters think the hunting industry would not be what it is today without guys like Noel.. He was the best in his time and is a great legend That we all should respect...


.
.
sorry I dont respect people who shoot deer in a pen because they want to be famous and rich....


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

These videos were the best of all time. I grew up watching these. Dan and Noel were great together. 

We need get over the fact that Noel did what he did. We ALL have made mistakes....he is one of the founders of todays bowhunting....I feel he is one of the best ever....I would love to meet him OR just talk to him.


----------



## bowaddiction (Jun 1, 2010)

*Noel Feather*



Athens_Tabman said:


> These videos were the best of all time. I grew up watching these. Dan and Noel were great together.
> 
> We need get over the fact that Noel did what he did. We ALL have made mistakes....he is one of the founders of todays bowhunting....I feel he is one of the best ever....I would love to meet him OR just talk to him.


What he did was NOT a mistake. It was on purpose and I have no respect for him or anyone else who poaches, shoots deer in a pen or check in illegal deer. You think that is his first illegal deer? He just happened to get caught with that one. Being a great hunter means nothing once you get caught cheating.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Hardly anybody breaks the law, lies, cheats or steals by accident. And if any of you have never done any of these, well good for you. If you have then you deserve no more respect than you give a poacher. But remember that the degree of the violation does not matter.....you still did it. So before you cast stones be sure to check your speedometer next time you are on the road. And don't tell me it's different cause if you are doing it on purpose then you are wrong.:darkbeer:


----------



## GunnerNYS (Sep 7, 2011)

Athens_Tabman said:


> These videos were the best of all time. I grew up watching these. Dan and Noel were great together.
> 
> We need get over the fact that Noel did what he did. We ALL have made mistakes....he is one of the founders of todays bowhunting....I feel he is one of the best ever....I would love to meet him OR just talk to him.


.
.
He's as bad as Don Lewis.....they are not Founders of today's archery...THEY ARE WHATS WRONG WITH ARCHERY TODAY !


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

vnhill1981 said:


> Have never saw it but found it on Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the video its a great one...and you make a good point on those old videos they would list the products they used at the end of the show and that was it...no pimping them during the whole video.


As for some who say they have no forgiveness or respect for Noel now I have to wonder is it that hard to give a person a benefit of a doubt and think that they learned a lesson from their bad decisions?

For example I have a member of my family who made some really bad decisions and of course got caught...he realized the error of his ways,determined himself to not to do again and is now a wonderful husband and father. He has my utmost respect for learning from his mistakes and turning his life around and I am proud to have him as a nephew.

On the other hand I also have extended family members who have gotten themselves into trouble...got caught...and in no time was doing the same stupid things again. These kind of people who refuse to learn from their mistakes are the ones who deserve what happens to them and shouldnt have any ones respect.

So as for Mr Feather...by all accounts that I have heard and read he was wise enough to learn from his bad decision and never repeated it again and until I hear differently I am going to assume that he is now a law abiding citizen who is an asset to his community and those around him. 

The ability to forgive is a wonderful trait but unfortunately few chose to use it.


----------



## spec (Dec 13, 2005)

John316 said:


> Thanks for sharing the video its a great one...and you make a good point on those old videos they would list the products they used at the end of the show and that was it...no pimping them during the whole video.
> 
> 
> As for some who say they have no forgiveness or respect for Noel now I have to wonder is it that hard to give a person a benefit of a doubt and think that they learned a lesson from their bad decisions?
> ...


Well spoken post!!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

vnhill1981 said:


> Have never saw it but found it on Youtube:


Old Noel looks to be what, 5-10' up in the tree? LOL


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I may be a skeptic but at what point is it safe to assume that the TV hunting industry is a dirty business with frauds, theives, and scumbags?


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Luckily we are all perfect and make no mistakes. I forgot to mention everyone lies, and if you say you don't gotcha.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

tpcollins said:


> Wasn't Noel buddies with Dan Fitzgerald?


They made a vid or two together and were introduced to each other while hunting on vids by Bob McGuire .Allan Althizer was in that crew as well .Vids were from the late 70s early 80s. On a side note those mentioned were innovators and the very best in the sport of bow hunting back then along with Myles Keller ,and a couple of others as well. They may not of been the very best shots but they were all far better hunters than anyone here at that time guys here were wannabes compared to these guys .They had more whitetail deer /deer hunting Knowledge than most state employed "DEER biologists " at that time .And they sure as hell could be put in any state or any area and out hunt everyone there any day of the week .

Like myself mosty hunters back then hung on the words and actions of these men and were let down but they were stil and are top of the game illeagal crap aside.. They changed the way hunters saw and hunted deer todays Vid hunters all took thier lessions from these guys as did every other hunter of that time frame!

Putting aside past misstakes /law breaking ---- These guys know they were wrong ,But hay times have changed and some here are legends in their own minds .!! Most here will never know what those men know .


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Stanley said:


> Luckily we are all perfect and make no mistakes. I forgot to mention everyone lies, and if you say you don't gotcha.


Stan knowingly putting a tag on a deer from another state and transporting across state lines is more than a mistake.


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

ohiostate said:


> the february 1995 issue of bowhunting world talk's about NOEL FEATHER and DON LEWIS .. noel killed two deer's over the limit in dec 91 and jan 92 in texas.. he also admitted to shooting three deer in missouri. with out permits and transporting them illegally to his illinois home... don lewis was convicted of poaching elk in yellow stone. he was arrested in utah with illegally taken mule deer .... WORM WORM


watch out buddy....the last perfect guy they nailed him too a cross!


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

All I got to say is, I'm like Paul Harvey, I "DO" know the rest of the story. 
Noel is a great, nice guy. What happened was wrong & he paid the price. I "see" a few other names thrown around in some of these posts & they have some unknown stories in themselves.
Photo is from a local full page article they did about Noel & I (Daily Gazette, Sterling, Il., Dec. 11, 1982 & our Archery/Bowhunting careers). As I said, over the many years, our Bowhunting, careers & personal lives have crossed many times as well as many others.
I also worked at the mill in Sterling for over 32 years besides having Archery Shop/Lanes nearly 20 of them.
Noel shot MANY a arrow in my shop as did almost every archer/bowhunter in the area & several others well known in those days. First full time shop started in 1964 (photo).


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Shouldernuke! said:


> They made a vid or two together and were introduced to each other while hunting on vids by Bob McGuire .Allan Althizer was in that crew as well .Vids were from the late 70s early 80s. On a side note those mentioned were innovators and the very best in the sport of bow hunting back then along with Myles Keller ,and a couple of others as well. They may not of been the very best shots but they were all far better hunters than anyone here at that time guys here were wannabes compared to these guys .They had more whitetail deer /deer hunting Knowledge than most state employed "DEER biologists " at that time .And they sure as hell could be put in any state or any area and out hunt everyone there any day of the week .
> 
> Like myself mosty hunters back then hung on the words and actions of these men and were let down but they were stil and are top of the game illeagal crap aside.. They changed the way hunters saw and hunted deer todays Vid hunters all took thier lessions from these guys as did every other hunter of that time frame!
> 
> Putting aside past misstakes /law breaking ---- These guys know they were wrong ,But hay times have changed and some here are legends in their own minds .!! Most here will never know what those men know .


This is simply one of the most asinine posts I have ever read on this site.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

hunting170 said:


> This is simply one of the most asinine posts I have ever read on this site.



I have to agree for a couple of reasons. 1st if a guy is claiming to be an expert by filming hunts and educating other hunters portraying themselves as what hunters strive to be and then being a lying hoax breaking the law to boost ones image is not a mistake it is premeditated.

Second the mindset of sure he made mistakes and paid the price but he is a great hunter and humanitarian, is Like saying Jerry Sandusky was a great coach and he learned his lesson and won't do it again.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

hunting170 said:


> This is simply one of the most asinine posts I have ever read on this site.


And you ust proved my point that yes" you" and many others are legands in your own mind and can not give any due credit to anyone . LOL Yous then would be the next step below asinine !!!


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I have to agree for a couple of reasons. 1st if a guy is claiming to be an expert by filming hunts and educating other hunters portraying themselves as what hunters strive to be and then being a lying hoax breaking the law to boost ones image is not a mistake it is premeditated.
> 
> Second the mindset of sure he made mistakes and paid the price but he is a great hunter and humanitarian, is Like saying Jerry Sandusky was a great coach and he learned his lesson and won't do it again.


First the fact that he did what he did does in no way take away from his or any of the others previous knowledge and deer hunting skills!!! Did he take a short cut and try to lie about what he did ?? YES . Were they and are the very good hunters outside what he did yep one of the best at the time . I did not say he was any kind of humanitarian Those are your words ... Like I said many are legends in their own minds here its the NET and on the Net what everyone types is real !!! 

Some of you guys need to look into the mirror and see what is actually standing there without the rose colored glasses on .... Kids without a clue here cut and paste wazards and hay its on the net so its true!! Gullible and Easily fooled are many here since they none of them have ever had a original idea or proven anything for themselves .


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> All I got to say is, I'm like Paul Harvey, I "DO" know the rest of the story.
> Noel is a great, nice guy. What happened was wrong & he paid the price. I "see" a few other names thrown around in some of these posts & they have some unknown stories in themselves.
> Photo is from a local full page article they did about Noel & I (Daily Gazette, Sterling, Il., Dec. 11, 1982 & our Archery/Bowhunting careers). As I said, over the many years, our Bowhunting, careers & personal lives have crossed many times as well as many others.
> I also worked at the mill in Sterling for over 32 years besides having Archery Shop/Lanes nearly 20 of them.
> Noel shot MANY a arrow in my shop as did almost every archer/bowhunter in the area & several others well known in those days. First full time shop started in 1964 (photo).


Here it is and many of the younger crowd in the real hunting world and especially on here are clueless and have issues with the fact that thier TV heros and todays writers ,and deer managers have been standing on the backs of these original hunters and deer herd hunting inovators for almost 30 years .. And slowly one by one many of thier newish tv hunter heros are falling in thier eyes to hunting and personal life issues and infractions ..


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I get a kick out of the quiver sniffers who idolize every guy who films a hunt and endorses a product. I honestly believe that the hunting industry needs to come clean like they forced profesional wrestling to do and have it labeled entertainment rather than actual hunting.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Shouldernuke! said:


> And you ust proved my point that yes" you" and many others are legands in your own mind and can not give any due credit to anyone . LOL Yous then would be the next step below asinine !!!


My point has absolutely nothing with me. You are stating, rather matter-of-factly, that you know everything about every other hunter of that era. You have no clue how good some hunters are that chose/choose to remain anonymous. Do you honestly think that every well above average hunter wants acknowledgement? This sentence:"And they sure as hell could be put in any state or any area and out hunt everyone there any day of the week .", proves my point. 

It has been my experience in life that if someone gets caught doing something wrong/illegal...it probably wasn`t the first time they did it.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I get a kick out of the quiver sniffers who idolize every guy who films a hunt and endorses a product. I honestly believe that the hunting industry needs to come clean like they forced profesional wrestling to do and have it labeled entertainment rather than actual hunting.


I agree with this as well !! In the begining it was fairly pure it was hunting on tape for education and entertainment it said so most times and had very little advertizeiment in it at all .. My MY MY how things changed in just a few short years .. all anyone need do is look at a few shows from the late 70s early 80s then look at the ones just 10 years later and the ones today .They do not even look ,sound or flow the same . It is sad the quest for fame and money does bad things to every person who is on that quest every time.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Shouldernuke! said:


> I agree with this as well !! In the begining it was fairly pure it was hunting on tape for education and entertainment it said so most times and had very little advertizeiment in it at all .. My MY MY how things changed in just a few short years .. all anyone need do is look at a few shows from the late 70s early 80s then look at the ones just 10 years later and the ones today .They do not even look ,sound or flow the same . It is sad the quest for fame and money does bad things to every person who is on that quest every time.


Well said, I think that there is too much money involved and too much pressure to get the kill of a 200" on camera. It has changed the sport and how it is percieved by non hunters as well.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Back back to the early years of deer hunting on video, and just about every video I remember (and I still have them here somewhere in a box, but don't even own a VCR anymore) they hunted Hig Fence properties. You just didn't know it was high fence until you'd search for the places that they were hunting from. One of the biggest was The Sanctuary in Michigan.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

hunting170 said:


> My point has absolutely nothing with me. You are stating, rather matter-of-factly, that you know everything about every other hunter of that era. You have no clue how good some hunters are that chose/choose to remain anonymous. Do you honestly think that every well above average hunter wants acknowledgement? This sentence:"And they sure as hell could be put in any state or any area and out hunt everyone there any day of the week .", proves my point.
> 
> It has been my experience in life that if someone gets caught doing something wrong/illegal...it probably wasn`t the first time they did it.


Facts are facts they were and still are the leaders of the hunting world despite anything any one of them may have done and while most hunters were sniffing the dirt and looking at rubs scrapes and deer tracks wondering what they meant or the like they understood things like deer communication through glands ,that antlers grew at different paces on different deer that a deer did not gain point count every year... Or that the rut had phases and was not some week or two long breeding frenzy .Along with many many other things that 99% of the hunters across this country did not understand that was 40 plus years ago . 

Your not fooling me at all or anyone else here its the nature of the beast that those whoexcell at something dont have to seek fame its seeks them outyou cant hide what you are good at for very long enywhere . Illegal is just that its wrong and sad and I am not defending those actions but it don't change the fact that the men I listed have and had more deer knowledge than anyone on this forum or those people would of been plastered all over the pages of deer-hunting industry and history as well . Sorry it is what it is and illegal activity or personal life struggles in any game ,hobby ,or field of endeavor don't make them "NOT" some of he best that ever were at what they did . Short cuts are always the downfall of the famous we put people on pedestals and they cant handle that many times . Its human nature to do these things .


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Along with many many other things that 99% of the hunters across this country did not understand that was 40 plus years ago .


And this is where everything you type loses credibility.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I could have been famous BUT they only had 16mm when I started & I could not afford the camera stuff. AND my DIY, Public land Deer weren't big enough but they DID get attention in the 50s & 60s cause not to many even saw a Deer in my area, let alone kill one with a bow n arrow. Hell, my yearling Doe in 1958 made the paper & my English teachher had me bring in all my stuff & give a talk" about Bowhunting cause I was "really Qualified":..Got a A.

Fred Bear, Ben Pearson, & Howard Hill were the only Bowhunters making "REAL" Bowhunting "MOVIES" back then that I can remember. Back when Bowhunters were "real" Bowhunters.. I don't think I should have said that..

If any of you enjoy our sport as much as I have & as long, you will be blessed. I have done what many will only dream of even if there are many that have done more..


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

I honestly am shocked that people believe fame will seek out the 'best' of our sport. Dont put out a dvd with at least some copies failing to edit out either the rope burns on the deers neck, or the guy on other side of the fence waving at the trophy buck to keep him moving and not expect some people to write off your other genuine accomplishments. By the time other issues surfaced some of us had moved on with a little more skepticism of what we are shown.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

If Noel is such a great hunter who only made one mistake; where is he now? I was bowhunting in the midwest in the 60's, and remember the stories in magazines about Noel Feather like anyone else from back then. Actually i think Noel became famous in the late 70's. I gave the man respect for being the first bowhunter to kill three Boone & Crockett bucks with a bow. Now i can't even give him that! I can think of many other legends who gave alot to our sport without taking short cuts!


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> I could have been famous BUT they only had 16mm when I started & I could not afford the camera stuff. AND my DIY, Public land Deer weren't big enough but they DID get attention in the 50s & 60s cause not to many even saw a Deer in my area, let alone kill one with a bow n arrow. Hell, my yearling Doe in 1958 made the paper & my English teachher had me bring in all my stuff & give a talk" about Bowhunting cause I was "really Qualified":..Got a A.
> 
> Fred Bear, Ben Pearson, & Howard Hill were the only Bowhunters making "REAL" Bowhunting "MOVIES" back then that I can remember. Back when Bowhunters were "real" Bowhunters.. I don't think I should have said that..
> 
> If any of you enjoy our sport as much as I have & as long, you will be blessed. I have done what many will only dream of even if there are many that have done more..


Well stated. I really can appreciate your post. All the best- Dave Mullins


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

ahunter55, I love that fourth picture. I remember when I used to leave my old Damon Howette Hunter strung like that when it wasn't strung correctly for hunting and an older hunter at a bow shoot tore into me telling me how much damage I was going to do to the limbs.


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> I could have been famous BUT they only had 16mm when I started & I could not afford the camera stuff. AND my DIY, Public land Deer weren't big enough but they DID get attention in the 50s & 60s cause not to many even saw a Deer in my area, let alone kill one with a bow n arrow. Hell, my yearling Doe in 1958 made the paper & my English teachher had me bring in all my stuff & give a talk" about Bowhunting cause I was "really Qualified":..Got a A.
> 
> Fred Bear, Ben Pearson, & Howard Hill were the only Bowhunters making "REAL" Bowhunting "MOVIES" back then that I can remember. Back when Bowhunters were "real" Bowhunters.. I don't think I should have said that..
> 
> If any of you enjoy our sport as much as I have & as long, you will be blessed. I have done what many will only dream of even if there are many that have done more..


 I have greatly enjoyed reading your comments on this thread. I bet it would be a blast and a very good chance to learn a lot from sitting down and talking bowhunting with you. I'll be 50 in Sept. and have many seasons under my belt, but you have so much more experience and i'm sure lots of entertaining and informative stories you could share. Thanks for sharing the pictures and articles. Really enjoyed them all !


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

hunting170 said:


> And this is where everything you type loses credibility.


Why because you dont beleive it or understand it opr agree .. LOL Well its true 90% of all bowhunters 40 years ago were brand new to the sport with just a few years of bow hunting and 99% had no clue as to what deer were doing when other thabn wives tails and half truths from some guy they knew .. That is the fact because most states modern bow seasons were just fledglings 40 years ago most states had only been hunting deer in modern times for 10 or 20 years and bowhunting was a new commer in most those states ..Heck compound bows were just made legal for a few years back then in most states and that is what brought the masses of bowhunters over the next 30 years . 

You need to let the harsh feelings go here and remember that in states like mine and many others in the midwest/and central part of the country back in the 1970s were only taking 10000 to the low 20000 mark of deer most were buck only back then as well for the whole year in most of these now loaded states and had hunters that had never seen a deer let alone knew anything about them !!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

BLan=yea, I've heard that also but one I always "really" got a laugh was when a know it all hunter would pull it back that way & say "boy, this is really easy to pull" or something even more stupid. We have just as many of those today as we did back then, maybe more with all the techkno, computer pros.. May you ALL enjoy a great season & hopefully, you will all stay legal.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Why because you dont beleive it or understand it opr agree .. LOL Well its true 90% of all bowhunters 40 years ago were brand new to the sport with just a few years of bow hunting and 99% had no clue as to what deer were doing when other thabn wives tails and half truths from some guy they knew .. That is the fact because most states modern bow seasons were just fledglings 40 years ago most states had only been hunting deer in modern times for 10 or 20 years and bowhunting was a new commer in most those states ..Heck compound bows were just made legal for a few years back then in most states and that is what brought the masses of bowhunters over the next 30 years .
> 
> You need to let the harsh feelings go here and remember that in states like mine and many others in the midwest/and central part of the country back in the 1970s were only taking 10000 to the low 20000 mark of deer most were buck only back then as well for the whole year in most of these now loaded states and had hunters that had never seen a deer let alone knew anything about them !!


Why is this true, and fact? Because you say so? You`re just spouting off numbers, and percentages, with no proof whatsoever. This is purely your speculation, and opinion. Unless of course you know exactly what *every* hunter`s knowledge base was at the time. Saying "99% had no clue" proves my point.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

hunting170 said:


> Why is this true, and fact? Because you say so? You`re just spouting off numbers, and percentages, with no proof whatsoever. This is purely your speculation, and opinion. Unless of course you know exactly what *every* hunter`s knowledge base was at the time. Saying "99% had no clue" proves my point.


Your point is no proven than mine to think other wise is slow minded !! Have a nice day


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have sat here for a 1/2 an hour and read through every post, I didnt even know who Noel Feather was, and I still have yet to fomulate an opinion, but that is just what it would be, an opinion. It seems to me that most of the old-time bowhunters (I am only 32 and in my 3rd year of bowhunting) used what equipment was availible to them to the best of their abilities, I am sure that they had old-timers back then giving them a bad time about what they were using. Poaching, "mis-use of a state tag" and high fencing aside, every generation of bowhunters passes down good and bad traits and examples, all we can do is hopefully leave the sport better than we first came into it.
Thanks AHUNTER55, I have read many of your posts over the last couple of years and I learn alot from them an I appreciate the stories and pics from your past experiences.
How about we all make AT a better place to learn and share bowhunting instead of a forum of bashing and "one-uping" everyone else?


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Why because you dont beleive it or understand it opr agree .. LOL Well its true 90% of all bowhunters 40 years ago were brand new to the sport with just a few years of bow hunting and 99% had no clue as to what deer were doing when other thabn wives tails and half truths from some guy they knew .. That is the fact because most states modern bow seasons were just fledglings 40 years ago most states had only been hunting deer in modern times for 10 or 20 years and bowhunting was a new commer in most those states ..Heck compound bows were just made legal for a few years back then in most states and that is what brought the masses of bowhunters over the next 30 years .
> 
> You need to let the harsh feelings go here and remember that in states like mine and many others in the midwest/and central part of the country back in the 1970s were only taking 10000 to the low 20000 mark of deer most were buck only back then as well for the whole year in most of these now loaded states and had hunters that had never seen a deer let alone knew anything about them !!


So true! My dad moved us to Oklahoma from California in 1972. He began bowhunting in the 1950's in California. His first job was working at the famous Bow Hut sweeping floors. He didn't know much about archery. But he wanted to learn. Only a handful of people even bowhunted in the state back then. They had to fight to even get a deer season. Sometimes they hunted around the Rose Bowl if that tells you anything. Don't think you could get away with that now. Hunting was tough, but they did pretty well. After he moved us to Oklahoma we started Whitetail hunting. This was new to dad. He was used to stalking Mule Deer. Not waiting in a stand for the deer to come to you. Let me tell you back then it was tough. Just to see a deer during the season was a big deal. People today who aren't old enough to have hunted back then don't really understand how hard it was. The Whitetail deer explosion & the invention of the compound really did save this sport.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Capt'n D. + 1. Archers from say the 80s on have no idea what Deer Hunting back then with a bow was like. If memory serves me right I saw in my home state of Ill. where 5000 Bow licenses had been sold in those early 70s & was residents only. Now they have more in Non-Res. tags than that. Seeing a Deer was an "EVENT" in it's own. Photo-I shot this Deer in 1972 on Oct. 31st-Holloween. I had Bowhunted every afternoon weekdays & every morning, afternoon weekends from the Oct. 1st opener. 2 twin Forkys walked up & I shot this one at 15 yds. I was standing in the crotch of a tree 7' off the ground. 2nd photo is my mentors in 1958 & all these were taken in Ws. from the ground. We went to Ws. cause we would see more Deer in 2 days than an entire season at home in Ill. where we lived. It may be true that "we" knew less about Deer & back then you went out, walked the woods & took a stand near a trail or food source with a trail. There was no internet information shared, trail cams, elevated Deer stands, Food plots, Deer attractants, Managed properties, Damn few sight shooters if any, Sattalite imagining ect. ect ect. We DID learn by being in the woods-no crutch was helping us & we shared the information with our fellow hunters & sorted out the true & false.
Those few grew to many & todays archer/Bowhunter definatly has benefited from those old, dumb, hunters & their determination to advance a great sport. Sorry for off subject & ramble.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Your point is no proven than mine to think other wise is slow minded !! Have a nice day


I`m "slow minded", and you claim to know exactly how 99% of hunters think? That tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

KYchessie said:


> Define we and all?
> 
> Bowhunting has been big around these parts for a lot longer than the late 80's.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Native Americans had bowhunting figured out long before that.


That statement made me shake my head too.
Kids!


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I get a kick out of the quiver sniffers who idolize every guy who films a hunt and endorses a product. I honestly believe that the hunting industry needs to come clean like they forced profesional wrestling to do and have it labeled entertainment rather than actual hunting.


:thumbs_up


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> capt'n d. + 1. Archers from say the 80s on have no idea what deer hunting back then with a bow was like. If memory serves me right i saw in my home state of ill. Where 5000 bow licenses had been sold in those early 70s & was residents only. Now they have more in non-res. Tags than that. Seeing a deer was an "event" in it's own. Photo-i shot this deer in 1972 on oct. 31st-holloween. I had bowhunted every afternoon weekdays & every morning, afternoon weekends from the oct. 1st opener. 2 twin forkys walked up & i shot this one at 15 yds. I was standing in the crotch of a tree 7' off the ground. 2nd photo is my mentors in 1958 & all these were taken in ws. From the ground. We went to ws. Cause we would see more deer in 2 days than an entire season at home in ill. Where we lived. It may be true that "we" knew less about deer & back then you went out, walked the woods & took a stand near a trail or food source with a trail. There was no internet information shared, trail cams, elevated deer stands, food plots, deer attractants, managed properties, damn few sight shooters if any, sattalite imagining ect. Ect ect. We did learn by being in the woods-no crutch was helping us & we shared the information with our fellow hunters & sorted out the true & false.
> Those few grew to many & todays archer/bowhunter definatly has benefited from those old, dumb, hunters & their determination to advance a great sport. Sorry for off subject & ramble.


amen


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Why is everyone up in arms about this? I think that Ahunter55 is the only one that really knows Noel. I'll take his word over anything else I've ever seen or read, mostly because I don't think he has an axe to grind either way concerning it.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

BLan said:


> Why is everyone up in arms about this? I think that Ahunter55 is the only one that really knows Noel. I'll take his word over anything else I've ever seen or read, mostly because I don't think he has an axe to grind either way concerning it.


Pretty much nothing to debate. The guy got nailed. It's no secret & he's paying the price.


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

Kind of funny I just had lunch with him! Seriously.


----------



## muddyboot (Sep 16, 2014)

He's still around I talked to him yesterday, also had the pleasure of help selling him his new mathews chill sdx. He traded in his elite 32 black/snow camo..


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

muddyboot said:


> He's still around I talked to him yesterday, also had the pleasure of help selling him his new mathews chill sdx. He traded in his elite 32 black/snow camo..


His he still deer hunting ?? One of my first whitetail videos Ive ever watched was of him and Dan Fitzgerald .


----------



## Novemberkid (Jun 22, 2014)

I still have his grunt tube and rattling antlers he had out in the mid 80's.


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

Was somebody till he got busted.Not very special after that.Who knows if any was legal.


----------



## rackdreamer84 (Sep 18, 2013)

What a neat thread. Lots of local history for me. I remember renting Noel's videos from Suz video in Morrison turned me onto bow hunting long before it became so popular. My dad also worked at the sterling steel plant for 25+ years until the day it closed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

In 1993, I wrote a book with Tom Miranda called "Corn Fed Giants: a step by step guide to locating and harvesting whitetails in farmland." At that time Noel Feather was in his stride and I included some info from Noel in the book and a couple photos of him with bucks. Right after the book came out he got busted and disappeared from view. 

In 2014, I wrote a book called "The Freelance Bowhunter: DIY strategies for the travelling whitetail hunter" and there is part of one chapter where I included some info on stalking deer that was provided by Marc Anthony. Literally right as the book hit the streets Marc's fiasco happened and he disappeared. 

My question is this: Who would you like me to feature in my next book?


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Whack/Stack said:


> In 1993, I wrote a book with Tom Miranda called "Corn Fed Giants: a step by step guide to locating and harvesting whitetails in farmland." At that time Noel Feather was in his stride and I included some info from Noel in the book and a couple photos of him with bucks. Right after the book came out he got busted and disappeared from view.
> 
> In 2014, I wrote a book called "The Freelance Bowhunter: DIY strategies for the travelling whitetail hunter" and there is part of one chapter where I included some info on stalking deer that was provided by Marc Anthony. Literally right as the book hit the streets Marc's fiasco happened and he disappeared.
> 
> My question is this: Who would you like me to feature in my next book?


To many names to choose from...LOL


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I watched the video and in my opinion any time a buck comes in with his mouth open breathing hard - he is being pushed. I have rattled in lots of bucks and never had one come in with his mouth open panting like a dog. Again, just my opinion...


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Capt'n D said:


> To many names to choose from...LOL


Do any of them end with Busbice?


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

HNTRDAN said:


> I watched the video and in my opinion* any time a buck comes in with his mouth open breathing hard - he is being pushed.* I have rattled in lots of bucks and never had one come in with his mouth open panting like a dog. Again, just my opinion...


Or running a doe real hard during the rut.


----------



## Straight Arrow (Feb 22, 2003)

If you haven't seen a buck or doe panting with their mouth open during the rut..........you need to get out in the woods a little more!


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen bucks panting chasing does. In fact, I had one panting buck bed down behind me for half an hour to rest up for more of the chase.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

I have had them panting also when tending a doe or chasing.


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

I read most of this thread. I grew up learning bowhunting in the early 1980's, and remember this time. I met Noel at a Sportsman's show. He was arrogant with an attitude and we walked away. 

Fast-forward 2017, I am a retired State Game Warden, and I have seen my share of this sickness. I call it a sickness because I believe it I. That strong quest to be famous, messes up the brain . We are still cranking them out regulary down here. I still enjoy those old videos because it reminds me of a better time. 

I have seen repeated cover up and dismissal by many of game violations, when committed by a " celeb." Do you realize that there are backwoods country folk who kill the biggest bucks an area has to offer, on a semi-regular yearly time frame, and you do not know them ; never hear a peep from them. 

I don't dismiss any " everybody makes mistakes BS " . Caught is Caught- period. You got busted- period. I know I've had big racks frozen in the headlight on the walk in. So easy I could have done it. It'll be daylight in 2 hours. But I didn't. 

It is a sickness. 

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=6993


----------

